# Error Retrofit Camera Light Assist / Lane Assist VW



## tristan1412 (Jul 25, 2017)

Here I am with my first problem, if you can help me.
I am trying to install the front camera (3AA 980 654 D) to retrofit the lane assist and the light assist on my Volkswagen touran 1T3 (january 2015).
I have fogs and halogens lights 

I have not swap yet the front glass because I want to see if it works.

this is the steps I have been doing:

I changed the original gateway (7n0907530-AM) to 7N0907530-AJ, to have bus extended.


Old gateway: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AR HW: 7N0 907 530 AM
Component: J533 Gateway H55 1653 


New gateway:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AJ HW: 7N0 907 530 AJ
Component: J533 Gateway H51 1634 



I install the harness with the wiring of the camera according to the Elsawin electrical scheme.

Pin 1 camera -> positive (fuse SC16)
Pin 2 camera -> ground
Pin 3 camera -> gateway pin 7 (high extended bus)
Pin 4 camera -> gateway pin 17 (low extended bus)
Pin 6 camera -> defrost

the cables of connector corresponding to pin 7 and pin 17 of gateway were missing, so I put the ones that come from the camera


Once I have been installed everything, I codify it with the VCDS.

Modulo 09 -> Activate "A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist", and get "Code Acepted". and I Activate the "Extended Can Bus" on the "Adaptation" of the gateway and get "ok"

next, I go to Module A5 -> and I can´t access. Dialog box: "No response from controller".


I do not know what´s wrong... if I have to swap an incompatible BCM CECM, Cluster, Gateway,.... 


this is the VCDS Log with the camera, don´t access to A5 module and get differents errors (don´t consider the doors error):


```
Monday,26,June,2017,18:10:18:33490
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.3.0
Data version: 20140822


VIN: WVGZZZ1TZFW   License Plate:
Mileage: 40636   Repair Order: 26062017_con_A5_came


Chassis Type: 1T (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 61 62 72
          77 A5

VIN: WVGZZZ1TZFW   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC)       Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
   Part No SW: 03L 906 023 PH    HW: 03L 907 425 C
   Component: R4 1.6l TDI   H43 9979 
   Revision: --H43---    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 00194036032401080000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023PH 003012
   ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L997557B.rod
   VCID: 7BF381B7F267B2C6CEF-802E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BS    HW: 1K0 907 379 BS
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H46 0166 
   Revision: 00H46001   
   Coding: 323B401609280EFF4C0D02E990217051A1015021
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 84017A4B07994D3E3F5-80D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 CJ    HW: 3AA 907 044 CJ
   Component: Climatronic   H05 0707 
   Revision: 00001K02   
   Coding: 001000C003
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
   VCID: 7AFD84B3FD5D8BCED59-802F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 Q    HW: 5K0 937 086 Q
   Component: BCM PQ35 M    122 0174 
   Revision: BC122001   
   Coding: 62180A3BE8251AE0408800C0350081644BF98E08436D81206488CF000041
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 428D3C53DD0D030ECD9-8017

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T1 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 05021  26  0512
   Coding: 009795

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
   Component: RLS 160215 05  54  0403
   Coding: 0630ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels: 3AA-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 919 475 S    HW: 4H0 919 475 E
   Component: PARKHILFE PLA H06 0043 
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 56231504000078
   Coding: 048201
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2C000000000 002014
   ROD: EV_EPHVA2C000000000_VW36.rod
   VCID: 4B931177E247C2463EF-801E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 E    HW: 1T0 909 605 E
   Component: 02 AIRBAG VW8   022 0100 
   Revision: 02022000    Serial number: 003K4D0EE4K6 
   Coding: 0012338
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 377B5D8746CF56A66A7-8062

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332QSME3750327EG

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342QSME1C5046408

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME164B2D4EW

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME164B5170D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 501 DJ    HW: 5K0 953 569 AP
   Component: LENKS.MODUL   016 0162 
   Revision: FF010042    Serial number: 20150218200527
   Coding: 1182140000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
   ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
   VCID: 75E7978FD443E4B6B8B-8020

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module:
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 C    HW: 5K0 959 542 C  Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
   Component: E221__MFL-TAS  H31 0037
   Serial number: 0744866             
   Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 920 875 N    HW: 1T0 920 875 N
   Component: KOMBI         H04 0905 
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 181B01
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04727
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
   VCID: 428D3C53D50D030ECD9-8017

1 Fault Found:
13648640 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
          U1111 00 [009] - -
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 159
                    Mileage: 40636 km
                    Date: 2026.14.11
                    Time: 17:55:06


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AN    HW: 7N0 907 530 AJ
   Component: J533  Gateway H51 1642 
   Revision:   H51       Serial number: 11111300F11486
   Coding: 358002
   Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
   VCID: 78F99EBBCB5199DEA3D-802D

2 Faults Found:
02001 - Data-Bus Automatic Distance Regulation
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 159
                    Mileage: 40636 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2026.14.11
                    Time: 17:59:34

02797 - Control Module for Directional Stabilization Assistance (J759)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 159
                    Mileage: 40636 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2026.14.11
                    Time: 17:57:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234
   Component: IMMO          H04 0905 
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03710
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
   VCID: EADD34F30DFDBB4EA59-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650)       Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C    HW: 5N0 035 342 C
   Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
   Revision: A1001003    Serial number: 7668926747   
   Coding: 020000
   Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
   VCID: 275B8DC7566FC626FA7-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 1T5 959 701 DA    HW: 1Q0 959 704 AA
   Component: Tuer(SG    %    00< 2121 
   Shop #: WSC 66893 009 00200
   VCID: 7EF588A32975A7EEE91-802B

2 Faults Found:
00096 - Drivers Door Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V161)
            009 - Open or Short to Ground
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220)
            008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R    HW: 5N1 909 148 J
   Component: J500__APA-BS KL.293 1401 
   Revision: 1BH04739    Serial number: 00150400097201
   Coding: 0000258
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 418F335F180B1816D43-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520)       Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 532     HW: 7N0 907 530 AJ
   Component: EZE_2         H51 1634 
   Revision:   H51       Serial number: 11111300F11486
   Coding: 050B0500
   Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
   VCID: EFEB25E73E1F5E66F27-80BA

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7N0 959 591 B    HW: 7N0 959 591 B
   Component: J245EE04SKB03  H03 0090

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 7N0 959 591 B    HW: 7N0 959 591 B
   Component: J394EE04SKB03  H03 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 S    HW: 1T0 959 702 S
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2121 
   Coding: 0136695
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 48992E7B3B31295E13D-801D

2 Faults Found:
00097 - Front Passengers Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V162)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221)
            008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AN    HW: 1K0 035 186 AN
   Component: RCD310 EU     H06 5007 
   Revision: -----10S    Serial number: VWZ4Z2R1150239
   Coding: 01000400040009
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 72EDAC93AD2DF38E9D9-8027

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 534     HW: 7N0 907 530 AJ
   Component: Batt.regelung H51 1634 
   Serial number: 11111300F11486
   Coding: 030F1859
   Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
   VCID: F1EF239F282B4896E43-80A4

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 H    HW: 1K0 915 181 A
   Component: J367-BDM  H07 0180

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 A    HW: 5K0 959 703 A
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2104 
   Coding: 0132304
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012551
   VCID: 326D6C93ADADB38E5D9-8067

2 Faults Found:
00098 - Rear Left Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V163)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222)
            008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 A    HW: 5K0 959 704 A
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2104 
   Coding: 0132304
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012551
   VCID: 3363699752B7BA8656F-8066

2 Faults Found:
00099 - Rear Right Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V164)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223)
            008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 M    HW: 7P6 035 730 M
   Component: TELEFON       H16 4217 
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007670140584
   Coding: 0501000000010101
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720
   ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
   VCID: 3C7142ABB7E975FE875-8069

No fault code found.

End   -----------------------------------
```




And this is the Original VCDS Log at purchase date:


```
Monday,31,August,2015,16:02:57:33490
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.3.0
Data version: 20140822


VIN: WVGZZZ1TZFW   License Plate:


Chassis Type: 1T (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 4F 52 56 61 62 72 77
         

VIN: WVGZZZ1TZFW   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC)       Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
   Part No SW: 03L 906 023 PH    HW: 03L 907 425 C
   Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H43 6940 
   Revision: --H43---    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 00194036032401080000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023PH 003009
   ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L997557B.rod
   VCID: 7BF381B7F267B2C6CEF-802E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BS    HW: 1K0 907 379 BS
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H46 0166 
   Revision: 00H46001   
   Coding: 323B401609280EFF4C0D02E990217051A1015021
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 84017A4B07994D3E3F5-80D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 CJ    HW: 3AA 907 044 CJ
   Component: Climatronic   H05 0707 
   Revision: 00001K02   
   Coding: 001000C003
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
   VCID: 7AFD84B3FD5D8BCED59-802F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 Q    HW: 5K0 937 086 Q
   Component: BCM PQ35 M    122 0174 
   Revision: BC122001   
   Coding: 60180A3B88251AE4408800C0140081644BD18E08426D81206480C7000041
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 428D3C53DD0D030ECD9-8017

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T1 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 05021  26  0512
   Coding: 009795

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
   Component: RLS 160215 05  54  0403
   Coding: 0230ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels: 3AA-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 919 475 S    HW: 4H0 919 475 E
   Component: PARKHILFE PLA H06 0043 
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 56231504000078
   Coding: 048201
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2C000000000 002014
   ROD: EV_EPHVA2C000000000_VW36.rod
   VCID: 4B931177E247C2463EF-801E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 E    HW: 1T0 909 605 E
   Component: 02 AIRBAG VW8   022 0100 
   Revision: 02022000    Serial number: 003K4D0EE4K6 
   Coding: 0012338
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 377B5D8746CF56A66A7-8062

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332QSME3750327EG

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342QSME1C5046408

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME164B2D4EW

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME164B5170D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 501 DJ    HW: 5K0 953 569 AP
   Component: LENKS.MODUL   016 0162 
   Revision: FF010042    Serial number: 20150218200527
   Coding: 1182140000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
   ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
   VCID: 75E7978FD443E4B6B8B-8020

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module:
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 C    HW: 5K0 959 542 C  Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
   Component: E221__MFL-TAS  H31 0037
   Serial number: 0744866             
   Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 920 875 N    HW: 1T0 920 875 N
   Component: KOMBI         H04 0905 
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 181B01
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04727
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
   VCID: 428D3C53D50D030ECD9-8017

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AR    HW: 7N0 907 530 AM
   Component: J533  Gateway H55 1653 
   Revision:   H55       Serial number: 150215F1001690
   Coding: 358002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 8009765B1381511E1BD-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234
   Component: IMMO          H04 0905 
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03710
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
   VCID: EADD34F30DFDBB4EA59-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AA    HW: 1T0 959 701 AA
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2121 
   Coding: 0136375
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 76E590830145EFAEB11-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R    HW: 5N1 909 148 J
   Component: J500__APA-BS KL.293 1401 
   Revision: 1BH04739    Serial number: 00150400097201
   Coding: 0000258
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 418F335F180B1816D43-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520)       Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 532     HW: 7N0 907 530 AM
   Component: EZE_2         H55 1653 
   Revision:   H55       Serial number: 150215F1001690
   Coding: 050B0500
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: EFEB25E73E1F5E66F27-80BA

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7N0 959 591 B    HW: 7N0 959 591 B
   Component: J245EE04SKB03  H03 0090

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 7N0 959 591 B    HW: 7N0 959 591 B
   Component: J394EE04SKB03  H03 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 S    HW: 1T0 959 702 S
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2121 
   Coding: 0136631
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 48992E7B3B31295E13D-801D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AN    HW: 1K0 035 186 AN
   Component: RCD310 EU     H06 5007 
   Revision: -----10S    Serial number: VWZ4Z2R1150239
   Coding: 05000400040009
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 72EDAC93AD2DF38E9D9-8027

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 534     HW: 7N0 907 530 AM
   Component: Batt.regelung H55 1653 
   Serial number: 150215F1001690
   Coding: 030F1859
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: F1EF239F282B4896E43-80A4

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 H    HW: 1K0 915 181 A
   Component: J367-BDM  H07 0180

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 A    HW: 5K0 959 703 A
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2104 
   Coding: 0132240
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
   VCID: 326D6C93ADADB38E5D9-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 A    HW: 5K0 959 704 A
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2104 
   Coding: 0132240
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
   VCID: 3363699752B7BA8656F-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 M    HW: 7P6 035 730 M
   Component: TELEFON       H16 4217 
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007670140584
   Coding: 0A01000000010101
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720
   ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
   VCID: 3C7142ABB7E975FE875-8069

No fault code found.

End   -------------------------------------
```




Thank you very much.


----------

